# Are you talking to your Golden?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Many of us talk to their Golden. Golden is part of our family of course. But, I am interested to know,... when you talk to your Golden(s) or gesture at him/her, do you think of your Golden as if he/she suppose to understand what you're talking about?  
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I talk to Samson a lot. And I'm sure he has no idea what I'm talking about half the time.

But it's just him and me at home during the day. So it's not that I'm going completely nuts......arty: 

Rick


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

We talk to our Goldens as if they can understand us. Sam is so good that we have started spelling in front of him and he's learning that as well.He knows dinner,chow-chow(food),ride,car,outside,walk,last time for the night(any one or all) and many more. They are great listeners and rarely disagree or talk back. 
Shane


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

I talk to Chloe all the time! I always say good morning and good night, I tell her I love her, that she is beautiful and a good girl. She does understand lots I say to her because I use the same phrases and she respond the same way each time. No doubt some of what I say comes over her head!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson gets a lot of talk from me like: "Why are you acting so hyper?" "Why do you have to put EVERYTHING in your mouth?" But I talk a lot of normal talk, that I would talk with my kids.......

Oh well......it's better than talking to myself. And I agree with Shane.....he doesn't argue or talk back. He ignores some, but probably less than my kids do.

Rick


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We always talk to our goldens. I'll swear that at 7 years old, Reyna had a much larger vocabulary than most experts say is possible. If I spoke with her in complete sentences, she seemed to understand exactly what she needed to do next. I think it's a result of us always talking to her!


----------



## police (Nov 24, 2005)

Ho boy thank god you all talk to your Goldens thought it was just me going nuts


----------



## MaddyB (Dec 27, 2005)

yep, I'm always chatting to Harvey, and even tho he doesn't really pay that much attention to the strange lady talking to him, he's definitely starting to learn some words other than his commands


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Vierka is always laughing at me, because I talk to Kia and Lila in long sentences. 
If Lila destroyed something I would be explaining it to her and such...
I am not crazy, at least I think 
I know they don't understand, but I am pretty sure that by the tone of what I am saying they get the feeling.
Both Lila and Kia somehow figured out that when I say: "come on, bring your toy", they would bring it.
I don't just say: "Toy", I always use the whole sentence.
Or I would say: "Are we going to go outside?" and they're all excited already. I rarely use only one command or word.
Well, maybe for "Sit" and "Stay".
Or Lila, haha, that is funny. I would tell her that she is "nice girl" and she wouldn't even responde to it. But if I go on and on telling her how beautiful and nice Golden she is, I swear to God she is smiling like no other dog I've seen. She is basically forcing me to do this, just so I can see her smile 
Anyhow, I will talk to our Goldens, because I think it's perfectly normal and also because I wouldn't want to be considered crazy (by our Goldens) if I didn't ...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I talk to them all of the time.......they are the only ones that will listen to me around here!!


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm sure Chloe understands most of what I say to her! I talk to her all the time and I involve her with everything I do. She seems to understand what I
I say to my cat, Abbie, too!


----------



## goldiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

I always talk to Manhattan. People laugh because I say things like get your toy, and she will go get it.If she drops it on the ground outside, I say mommy is not your maid, go get it and bring it back inside..off she goes to pick it up.I tell her to give kisses, give hugs, to do high fives, to her grammy, and my friends. She looks at me , I give the okay and she surprises them with the hug or kiss. The high five requires a treat. Even when i say hey gorgeous girl..she looks up and stretches like yep that's me. I laugh since my family and friends try to tell her to do things and she walks around loooking at me saying who are these people, then lays down. She knows when I say bye-byes if for the car, potty is for outside, up-up is for getting up from lying down, or for jumping on her fav. chair. and knock it off is for enough with your sister.

When I tell her no she can't have that..like the TP roll, or a popsicle stick..she gets that "I can't understand mom, remember I am a dog".


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

shaneamber said:


> We talk to our Goldens as if they can understand us. Sam is so good that we have started spelling in front of him and he's learning that as well.He knows dinner,chow-chow(food),ride,car,outside,walk,last time for the night(any one or all) and many more. They are great listeners and rarely disagree or talk back.
> Shane


That's so funny, I have to spell O-U-T if Rusty's in the room or he goes running for the door. I tell Rusty everything though, I guess its better than talking to myself.... as long as a dog is there, at least I'm talking to someone!


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

I talk to Lola all the time. She is a part of our family as much as my son. She always sleeps in the kitchen, either at my feet or under the table. So, she keeps me company and is a good listener when I'm pissed at my hubby!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I talk to Lexie all the time. She understands me more than the others in my family i think. LOL I feels she talks to me in her own unique way as well. It's amazing how smart this breed is. She understands everything I ask her to do. Go get a certain toy, go check on the kids etc. She's amazing.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I have talked to Buffy since she was 6 weeks old and I swear she understands everything. She is really vocal too. Not barking, just other sounds. If she could talk, she would in a second. Abby doesn't seem to understand yet a lot of words but she's learning. We've only had her a month though. And she was pretty neglected prior to that.

For example: yesterday we were going for a walk and I had them both leashed up and ready to go. My husband doesn't usually go but he was yesterday. But he was moving slow and Buffy was wondering why I wasn't going yet. I told her "we're waiting on Daddy, he's going with us." Immediately, she ran into the other room so that she could see what he was doing. Too smart!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, I talk to ours all the time--with just me adn them here alone 90% of the time. And they do understand a lot of the words. We spell several things. But what scares me is that Buck seems to read our minds quite often. I can be thinking "I should go down to the mail box and get the mail" and he will come running, ears perked, and sit in the front hall looking from his leash on the closet door to the front door, back to his leash, back to the door. I will not have said a word outloud nor even made a move towards the hall way or the key rack by the garage door. Yet he seems to know what I was thinking. Also, he just loves Jerry to death and sometimes when jerry calls and says he will be in at the termimal in such and such a time, Buck gets all excieted and will not let me out of his sight. (I usually take him with me to pick up jerry). There is no way he can know that Jerry is coming in--he calls me once or twice every day as it is. But somehow he knows i will be going to get jerry and he is ready to go. Beats all i ever saw.


----------



## cathi (Dec 16, 2005)

I admit it - I talk to my golden; she is my new baby!!!!
I love the look on her face when I talk to her - like; what is this crazy person trying to say to me!!!!! Their expressions are just priceless; and she is the only one in the house who listens!!!


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, I talk to Bosco all the time. He has quite a vocab though. Sometimes I have to spell certain words or he gets all excited over nothing. My 92 year old mom said to me the other day, "You know, you have always talked to your dogs!" How's that for a compliment?


----------



## flyingalma (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh yes, I do. Very often I am alone at home. My boyfriend is at work. So I talk to them and tell them everything. Dogs are wonderful listener. They don´t have "intelligent" advices for you and don´t contradict! That´s great. They just sit in front of you and look as you as if you are just the most wonderful human being in the world. And that´s why I love my dogs!!!


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

And that is why it is so very wrong to abuse them!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I talk to Dusty all the time ... whenever I'm away for a while I will have someone put the phone near him and talk to him on the phone  My mom swears he responds ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I talk to Maggie all the time.... she listens better than my kids do.....lol....and she just sits there looking at me like she knows what Im talking about and then sometimes she will bark back at me like she is answering.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I talk to Lucky...but I'm not sure if he's hearing more then mumble jumble unless my tone leads the way. But one thing is so funny. 

In the past if he grabbed a sock or "No" item and tried to play keep away...after calling him...if he refused to come I'd say "Go to bed!" (crate). He'd drop the sock and rush to bed. Now in the same scenerio I say in a normal tone of voice "If you don't come to me now, I'll have to put you to bed" and he instantly lowers his ears and walks straight too me, tail wagging, and gently allows me to extract it from his mouth.

I like that he listens. I hate sending him to bed.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Have always talked to my dogs. Think nothing of it. Seems natural.

Hmmmm ... talk to myself, too. Think nothing of that either.....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, I always talk to the Goldens. Most times I'm not sure as they understand exactly what i'm saying, but I know so guess thats enough for me. Sometimes I think they know more then we give them credit for though.

There are some things though that I say I know they understand, and one is Breakfast, and dinner. lol They know!!!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, I talk to Woody all the time. He definitely keeps me company--I feel like he is my adult conversation, since I am home with my two young ones during the day.

He definitely understands some things--"Go get your toy," and he will go find a toy and bring it to me. And of course "outside" and "walk."

When I take him on walks, I talk to him all along the way--"Do you want to get in the water today?", "What are you sniffing at?", "Don't you wish you could chase the geese in the field?", and things like that. I am sure he has no understanding of any of that type of conversation, but I like to think that just hearing my voice has a positive effect on him.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I have always talked to all my dogs and they understand pretty well. With that being said, I think Brinkley is almost human. I will tell her to go and eat her dog food and she goes right over to her dish and eats. I will tell her to go and get my dad and she will go in and get my dad. Ive always talked to them as if they were a person. She is very smart anyway, and she picks up on everything I say very quickly.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Dusty knows drink, walk, potty, play, Katie, bone, ball, agility, class, play, and every word for eating you can imagine. Are you hungry, want dinner, want food, want breakfast, wanna eat ...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

You know its funny how some people will say they are not sure that the dogs understand what we are saying. My take on it, is, after having goldens and labs, is that they understand us just fine. It is we, who dont always understand what they are saying.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's more that they learn that whenever we say a certain word, a certain something is going to happen. Whenever I ask Dusty "are you hungry?" I take him out to the garage to feed him. Whenever I say "bone time" I go get him a milk-bone. Whenever I say "let's go do jility!" we go do agility. I don't think they understand our talking except for stuff like that. I do think they like being talked to though, I know Dusty usually wags his tail when I start talking to him ...


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

yes i am...i always say Samson why are you doing that...or calm down... or just when im bored and theres no one to talk to....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Years ago, when my first golden Boomer wanted to go out I told him to go upstairs and get Chris(my son) and "he'll take you out". I almost had a heart attack when he went upstairs and scratched at Chris' door!!!!!!! They REALLY are much smarter than we give them credit for!


----------



## Roxy04 (Dec 15, 2005)

I talk to my two all the time, i tend to talk to them like a baby though ha ha that comes from having a 18 month old who i am also trying to teach to talk. But i think the can definetly understand once they are use to what it means and it becomes habit. Everynight i tell them to grab there bowls and they run and bring them back and its fantastic. I also give my two a good night kiss and cuddle ha ha dont know if i should share that ha ha


----------



## Teddy Monster (Aug 28, 2006)

It's amazing how much a dog can understand you... 

Just the other day I was taking Teddy on a car ride and he was laying on the back seat with his head staring at the ground. I quickly responded with a "hey Teddy why dont u look out the window" he quickly stood up and stuck his head out the window 

I talk to him all the time, it's cute sometimes when he tilts his head or raises his ears, as if he understands me...


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

If ones pup looks to him like this and he doesn't talk to him, then what is he doing on this forum?


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

I talk to Bosco, my 10 yr. old, almost constantly! Why not, he's my best friend!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PJ Deragisch said:


> I talk to Bosco, my 10 yr. old, almost constantly! Why not, he's my best friend!


I agree 100%. I just love that there's 56 Yes votes and zero no's and others....


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I actually have to spell cookie if I'm talking about them in front of Zazoo because if he hears the "c" word he twirls and twirls until he gets a cookie and I'm afraid he'll get too dizzy!! If I tell him to go get a drink of water he'll go and get a drink of water!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> I actually have to spell cookie...


I have to spell PARK. Samson flips out if he thinks we're going to the park to play fetch....


----------



## Frank the Tank (Aug 28, 2006)

I definatley talk to my boy. He is my best friend  and I really think he understands alot of what I say to him. I take him running with me everyday and if he can't go one day I have to spell out the word "run" so he doesn't understand. When I ask him if he wants to eat he sits at his bowl waiting for me to come into the kitchen and get his food. He is alot smarter then I ever gave him credit for. :


----------



## orfjara (May 22, 2005)

I talk to them all the time. Tara is very bright and seems to understand what I say but the older fellow Finn is a bit dimmer and I often find myself saying to him "Don't you understand English".


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> You know its funny how some people will say they are not sure that the dogs understand what we are saying. My take on it, is, after having goldens and labs, is that they understand us just fine. It is we, who dont always understand what they are saying.


My Dh does not pet Millie a lot of times because she is so determined that he does. So DH puts his hands up over his head so she can't reach him (she likes to nudge with her nose and DH does not like it) anyway she starts really "talking "to him like asking him to pet her or something she just "roo roo roo " She fainlly gives up she was she doing alot of talking to him. On the other hand she does not do that to me but she does not beg me to pet her either. Guess I do it to much anyway lol.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Well ofcourse, we talk to all of our cats. I hear Goldens are very wise so I am assumming the more we talk to Katie the quicker she will learn how to do things.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

isn't it in the handbook if you own a golden you must talk to them.. i know i talk to my golden child..


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Ha! you asking me? of course I talk to Julie--it is usually something along the lines of 'oh no you don't....' but there is just something about Goldens--they at least look at you like they know more than you--heck they just might...


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

njb said:


> Ha! you asking me? of course I talk to Julie--it is usually something along the lines of 'oh no you don't....' but there is just something about Goldens--they at least look at you like they know more than you--heck they just might...


lol isn't that the truth they think they are smart pants..:bowl:


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

I talk to Toby all the time. He is the only one who listens to me. And yes, he knows what I say....: : He understands completly..:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TobyLove said:


> He is the only one who listens to me.


I agree. My kids don't listen to me. My wife don't listen to me.... But my dogs do.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I always talk to Bailey and Moose, and they usually understand me. When my sister comes over to visit, and babytalks, using 2 word sentences, they just stare at her like she's a fool. They don't respond at all... too funny!


----------



## Chloe Baby (Oct 3, 2006)

Joe said:


> Many of us talk to their Golden. Golden is part of our family of course. But, I am interested to know,... when you talk to your Golden(s) or gesture at him/her, do you think of your Golden as if he/she suppose to understand what you're talking about?
> Joe


Well yeah! Otherwise I could just talk to my husband.:doh:


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

All the time! We are together most of the day so it only seems natural...
or does it  
Doesn`t have much effect most of the time, but just like Joe I use whole sentences and when she is not so hyper she listens and I think she gets the idea. Also loves to hear how beautiful she is. they seem to have a lot in common with Lila


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

All the time. Still trying to teach her, her name


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

We talk to Putz all the time and of course he understands EVERY word. He sometimes chooses to PRETEND he doesn't understand but that is all just part of the master plan.............LOL!!!!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry understands lots of things I say. She made me aware that when I leave she gets a biscuit and I'll say "see you later" as during a phone call I used the same phrase and she immediately came over for her biscuits.

Molly is catching up fast and understands any sentencers with the following words in:- garden, dinner, who wants, ball, out.


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I do talk a lot to Daisy. Its just her and i home alone all day while husband works. She's only 9 weeks now and doesn't seem to understand anything but i'm working on the sit command with her and she seems to be getting it. I do a lot of baby talk with her like, "who's the prettiest golden girl in the world?" She's just too darn cute!


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Joe said:


> Many of us talk to their Golden. Golden is part of our family of course. But, I am interested to know,... when you talk to your Golden(s) or gesture at him/her, do you think of your Golden as if he/she suppose to understand what you're talking about?
> Joe


I'm positive they understand almost everything we say!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenGratitude said:


> I'm positive they understand almost everything we say!


You sound like my wife!  We talk to Carson all the time. The only difference is that I'm sure he doesn't know what I'm saying, while wifey is convinced he understands EVERY word.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont talk to him, like...conversations...lol.

I say "Good morning Tucker!" and "Hey Tuckie!!" when I come home from work....

And when I'm training him obviously I say things to him.... thats about it...lol.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> You know its funny how some people will say they are not sure that the dogs understand what we are saying. My take on it, is, after having goldens and labs, is that they understand us just fine. It is we, who dont always understand what they are saying.



How true!!! And we're supposed to be the smarter ones!!! Of course I talk to NorCal pack---how else are they going to know my views on world activities, sports, religion and whether or not to hit a hard 7 iron from 179 yards or a soft 6. (plus they read greens better than I do)


----------



## Saxon'sMom (Feb 27, 2007)

Not only do I talk with my Saxon, we converse back and forth. I speak with my voice and he answers with his eyes. I really think his is the better mode of communication.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, I admit it- I talk to Hailie on a daily basis. I think she understands me, or at least my mood, most of the time!  I talk to her during our walks too, and if someone was watching us I'm sure I would look like a strange person. Oh well!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish I understood what my golden is saying as much as he seems to understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I have always talked to Penny. I love to have deep, meaningful ramblings with her about how beautiful she is and how much pleasure she gives me. I tell her that looking into those brown eyes takes me deep into her soul. In return, she looks totally concentrated on me.

During a consultation with an animal communicator, after I have finished asking questions that pertained to Penny I said I'd like to talk about Webster now (daughter's dog) and the communicator said "Wait, Penny is telling me one more thing" ...pause...then she said "Penny loves it when you look deep into her eyes and talk to her and she wishes you would do it more often". I got goose bumps because I prided myself in asking questions that didn't give away answers. This added remark came out of the blue.

About a week ago, at 8:30 at night, Penny came into the family room carrying my walking shoe. She had that coy waggle to her body, tail up and she was smiling. I said "No, we're not going for a walk". Immediately her tail FELL limp and she dropped my shoe with such a thud that I think she kind of threw it, disgustedly. She got up on her couch and layed there, glaring at me from across the room.

She understands completely what I'm saying.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I(WE) talk to Ella all the time!!! I tell everyone she is my 4 legged daughter!! Her and i go everywhere together, and Yes!! she understands me and her daddy too when we talk to her, and she will talk to us as well with her grunts and groans and her head tilts, and she even gives hugs as well as lots of Kisses.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes I do and I truly believe they understand everyword I say. Even if I am talking to another person, I think they know exactly what we are saying (I can see it in their actions)!!


----------

